# New Hunting



## RUhunter (Feb 15, 2006)

I invite to visit a new site devoted to hunting www.ruhunting.com


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hhmmm, seems like a very inexpensive lucheon meat?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

they call a moose a lamb over there :lol:


----------

